# Betting Tips: German Bundesliga April 21



## bettingtipository (Apr 21, 2012)

Betting Tips / Predictions:

4 betting tips for today’s German Bundesliga matches:

Table: Hertha Berlin (17th) / Kaiserslautern (18th)
Last 5 games: Hertha Berlin WLDLD / Kaiserslautern LLLLL

*Asian Handicap Hertha Berlin -1*


Table: Hoffenheim (9th) / Leverkusen (6th)
Last 5 games: Hoffenheim WDWWD / Leverkusen LLDWD

*Asian Handicap Leverkusen +1/4*


Table: FC Cologne (16th) / Stuttgart (5th)
Last 5 games: FC Cologne LLDLL / Stuttgart WDWWW

*Asian Handicap FC Cologne +1/2*


Table: Werder Bremen (8th) / Bayern Munich (2nd)
Last 5 games: Werder Bremen DLDDL / Bayern Munich WWWLD

*Asian Handicap Werder Bremen +1/4*


Table: Dortmund (1st) / Monchengladbach (4th)
Last 5 games: Dortmund WDWWW / Monchengladbach LLDDW

*Asian Handicap Dortmund -1 1/4*


----------

